# WTF !!!! My starts with the car alarm !



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

I forgot to click off the Alarm while i was in my car and the dam car started ? 
Anyone else have this problem i am going to get it fixed tommorow at the dealership. Just a tip those with 2005 Altimas


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i cant get in my car without turning the alarm off so i dont know what you are talking about???


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> I forgot to click off the Alarm while i was in my car and the dam car started ?


 :crazy: This guy is a dee dee dee award winner


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> :crazy: This guy is a dee dee dee award winner


Well would it concern you if your car started while the alarm was still on ?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

The alarm doesn't have anything to do with the starting ability of a vehicle. An alarm is used merely to deter any would be stealers from getting into your car quietly. And annoy everyone around you in the parking lot when you forget to turn it off and set it off and don't have the keys in your hands to turn the stupid thing off..... anywho.... You're thinking the alarm does something it doesn't do.


----------



## melgirl177 (Mar 2, 2005)

Darktide said:


> The alarm doesn't have anything to do with the starting ability of a vehicle. An alarm is used merely to deter any would be stealers from getting into your car quietly. And annoy everyone around you in the parking lot when you forget to turn it off and set it off and don't have the keys in your hands to turn the stupid thing off..... anywho.... You're thinking the alarm does something it doesn't do.


Yup! I have seen it myself where people were driving down the street with the alarm blaring. Of course, I don't think anything about it and just think how annoying the people are driving with the alarm going off -- like why didn't they just turn it off!?! Well Duh!! I shoulda realized that the car probably was stolen! Hehe. 

Anyhoot, if you don't want your car to start for would be theifs, think about getting some sort of kill switch -- the alarm doesn't do jack but annoy people and make them look your way for a few seconds... If not a kill switch, maybe lo-jack? (http://www.auto-theft.info/prevention_tools.htm)


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Darktide said:


> The alarm doesn't have anything to do with the starting ability of a vehicle. An alarm is used merely to deter any would be stealers from getting into your car quietly. And annoy everyone around you in the parking lot when you forget to turn it off and set it off and don't have the keys in your hands to turn the stupid thing off..... anywho.... You're thinking the alarm does something it doesn't do.


Well this surprised me becuse in my Jeep when the alarm is on the car wont start. No matter now i got a new one installed with a kill switch so this whole issue is now over.


----------

